# Connecten mit MySQL



## Paddel (10. Apr 2008)

> Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
> Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/messenger","root","******");
> } catch (Exception ex) {
> System.out.println("jkds");
> ...



die Treiber werden geladen mit Class.forName. Aber sobald ich die Zeile mit dem Connection ausführe wirft er eine Exception. Ich habe MySQL 5.0 installiert und der Server get auch. Ich kann ihn in der Konsole bedinen. EBenfalls gibt es die Database Messenger. Sieht da irgendjemand einen Fehler oder kann mir sagen was der Grund für die Exception is...


----------



## Paddel (10. Apr 2008)

```
System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
```
leifert:
[/quote]Communication failure during handshake. Is there a server running on localhost:3306?


> der Server läuft aber auf dem Port 3306


----------



## Paddel (10. Apr 2008)

```
System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
```
leifert:


> Communication failure during handshake. Is there a server running on localhost:3306?


der Server läuft aber auf dem Port 3306


----------



## Paddel (11. Apr 2008)

hat denn da keiner ne Idee ?


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

Schau mal hier:

http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?39,6448,7168#msg-7168

- Alex


----------



## maki (11. Apr 2008)

Läuft der MySQL Server auf Port 3306? *g*

Lässt sich mit zB. Telnet sehr einfach testen.


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Läuft der MySQL Server auf Port 3306? *g*
> 
> Lässt sich mit zB. Telnet sehr einfach testen.





			
				Paddel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der Server läuft aber auf dem Port 3306



Ich denke man kann davon ausgehen dass er auf 3306 läuft wenn er schreibt er läuft auf 3306 ;-)

Google liefert zu den besagten Fehlermeldung übrigens Tonnenweise Informationsmaterial. Muss man sich halt nur mal anschauen. 

- Alex


----------



## Paddel (11. Apr 2008)

Also ich habe natürlich Google zu rate gezogen. Und genau wie in dem Beispiel beschrieben habe ich 


> > SET PASSWORD FOR 'user'@'host' =
> > OLD_PASSWORD('current_password'


 ausgfeührt. Für den Root und für einen DummyUser. Jeweils kam dann eine Meldung von 0 rows select aber es wurde trotzdem ausgeführt. Aber selbst wenn ich meine IP Adresse statt Localhost eingebe kommt immer noch die Meldung mit dem Handshake bzw nun kommt:"Cannot connect to MySQL server on 127.0.0.1:3306. Is there a MySQL server running on the machine/port you are trying to connect to?" obwohl ich 127.0.0.1 gar nicht mehr als Host habe...


----------



## Paddel (11. Apr 2008)

habe MySQL neu installiert. danach kam wieder das mit dem Handshake und dann wieder "
> SET PASSWORD FOR 'user'@'host' =
> OLD_PASSWORD('current_password'); " dann kam wieder "Cannot connect to MySQL server on 127.0.0.1:3306. Is there a MySQL server running on the machine/port you are trying to connect to? (java.lang.NumberFormatException)
" hat keiner ne gute Idee? Nach fast 6 Stunden die ich nun darein investiert habe hab ich bald echt keine Lust mehr...


----------



## tuxedo (11. Apr 2008)

Wenn das umsetzen des Passworts imme "0 affected rows" liefert, dann hast du was falsch gemacht.

- Alex


----------

